
JavaScript running on the GPU - chaostheory
http://ajaxian.com/archives/javascript-running-on-the-gpu?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ajaxian+%28Ajaxian+Blog%29
======
wmf
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1078510>

------
dekz
I don't get why you don't just use webgl and hlsl?

